

Even – Get a steady paycheck, every Friday - HorizonXP
https://whatiseven.com

======
arasmussen
$5 a week is a pretty steep barrier of entry to using a product that requires
the trust of holding a lot of my money.

~~~
HorizonXP
Sure, but they cushion the blow when you have a week where you aren't making
as much money. $5 a week for interest-free loans is pretty great, and it's
definitely much cheaper than the check-cashing loan places that a lot of
people resort to.

